# I can't export pst files from Microsoft Outlook - please help!



## Woopwoop (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm trying to export pst files from outlook, to move all my emails, calendar items etc onto a new computer, but as soon as I get to the 'choose an action to perform' section of the Import and Export Wizard, my Outlook freezes up and I can't get any further without force closing Outlook.

This may be linked to another issue - my laptop has suddenly stopped connecting to the internet - no apparent reason but I can't find any wireless networks and it doesn't recognise the network via cat 5 cable.

Can anyone help?
thank you,

Btw, it's an Asus laptop running Vista ultimate and office 2007.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *Woopwoop*

Instead of Exporting, simply *copy* the .pst file(s) to the new computer and then connect them to Outlook.

Start Outlook.
File > Open > Outlook Data File
Browse to the location where you pasted the .pst file(s) and select one.
The Personal Folder (.pst file) should then appear in Outlook.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Woopwoop (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks EAFiedler.

I've tried this and windows won't let me copy the pst file. Even though I'm trying to copy onto a external hard drive with loads of space, the pst file is 11gb and windows tells me the destination file doesn't have enough space (which it does). Computer won't let me connect to internet or any network via network cable, so I can't save onto a server....


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Is Outlook running while you are attempting to copy the .pst file?
If so, close Outlook, restart the computer, then immediately copy the .pst file.

If you are still unable to copy the .pst file to the external drive, try copying the .pst file to a folder on the Desktop, then copy that folder to the external drive.


----------

